# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  τι τηλεοραση θα αγοραζατε lcd-tft / plasma / crt

## nask

Μια μικρη ερευνα  :Smile:

----------


## vayeros

Οι τηλεορασεις plasma δεν εχουν καταργηθει???Παντως μια tft-lcd ειναι πολυ καλυτερα.

----------


## Danza

Οτι ειναι καλύτερο για το μάτι και που δεν σε κουράζει... TFT-LCD   :Wink:

----------


## Giannis511

Εδώ θα γίνω απόλυτος.

Παιδιά το θέμα προς το παρόν δε σηκώνει συζήτηση *μία σωστή και μεγάλη CRT διαπρέπει σε όλα εκτός όμως από τον χώρο που καταλαμβάνει*. Αν ανοίξετε ένα περιοδικό που ασχολείται με το High End (το ήχος εικόνα είναι ένα πολύ έγκυρο) θέτει πολύ αυστηρά κριτήρια σε ότι  αναφορά τις LCD ή plasma (δεν έχουν καταργηθεί απλώς δεν πολυκυκλοφορούν λόγω κόστους). Εγώ θα διάλεγα μια συμβατική γιατί:
1) Μικρότερο κόστος
2) Σαφώς και αποδεδειγμένα υψηλότερη ανάλυση και πλήθος χρωμάτων
3) Το ότι κουράζει είναι τελείως σχετικό. Αν κάποιος κάθεται και βλέπει στο 1 μέτρο από την οθόνη είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο να τον πονέσουν μάτια/κεφάλι
4) Μεγαλύτερη μηχανική αντοχή, και κάτι να σου πέσει ρε αδερφέ επάνω καθαρίζει και άμα τη δει ο ήλιος μπαμ δε θα σου δείχνει το μπλε για κόκκινο!

Τώρα αν ο χώρος σου είναι μικρός, μια TFT σαφώς θα είναι πιο εργονομική! Αλλά και μία κανονική από 28" και πάνω νομίζω οτι works well. Και κάτι για να μη κοροϊδευόμαστε, αν θέλουμε μεγάλη και σωστή εικόνα βάζουμε έναν προτζέκτορ όχι TFT 290"...

----------


## moutoulos

> ... *μία σωστή και μεγάλη CRT διαπρέπει σε όλα εκτός όμως από τον χώρο που καταλαμβάνει*. 
> 3) Το ότι κουράζει είναι τελείως σχετικό. Αν κάποιος κάθεται και βλέπει στο 1 μέτρο από την οθόνη είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο να τον πονέσουν μάτια/κεφάλι
> 4) Μεγαλύτερη μηχανική αντοχή, και κάτι να σου πέσει ρε αδερφέ επάνω καθαρίζει και άμα τη δει ο ήλιος μπαμ δε θα σου δείχνει το μπλε για κόκκινο!
> Τώρα αν ο χώρος σου είναι μικρός, μια TFT σαφώς θα είναι πιο εργονομική! Και κάτι για να μη κοροϊδευόμαστε, αν θέλουμε μεγάλη  εικόνα βάζουμε έναν προτζέκτορ όχι TFT 290"...



Πάρα πολύ σωστά !!.

Όμως επειδή οι εποχές αλλάζουν, τώρα δεν θα αγόραζα CRT, παρα μόνο TFT-LCD, ή αργότερα OLED   :Wink:  .

Εεε πως να το κάνουμε η TFT-LCD, δίνει αααααάλλο αέρα στο σπίτι ...  :Rolling Eyes:  .
 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannis511

E εντάξει είναι αλλιώς! Σα να λέμε Rolls Royce φωρτομένη άχυρο. Η TFT ναι είναι πιο μοντέρνα είναι αλλιώς ότι και να κάνουμε αλλά πιστεύω (μπορεί να είναι και ιδέα μου) ότι οι συμβατικές δίνουν περισσότερα και ζωντανότερα χρώματα, εγώ πάντως χαίρομαι να βλέπω DVD's σε μία μεγάλη CRT...    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , απο scart σύνδεση ή καλύτερα συνιστώσων (ωραίο πράμμα)!

----------


## nask

ευχαριστω οσους διεθεσαν το χρονο και ψηφισαν. ηρθε η στιγμη για αγορα νεας τηλεορασης  :Laughing:  !!Και εγω μαλλον προς ΤFT κλεινω αν και οι καλες μεγαλες CRT δεν παιζονται στα χρωματα και την αποκριση  :Laughing:  ..Και τωρα τα δυσκολα...... Αξιοπιστια  :Rolling Eyes:  

Αμα χαλασει την πετας ή την επισκευαζεις?

----------


## georgees

CRT  μεχιλια .υπαρχει καλητερη αποδωση χρωματων απο μια λυχνια????
το μονο που εχει μειον ειναι το βαρος και ο ογκος.

επισκευαζονται και πιο ευκολα αλλα γιατι τοσο μεγαλη σε ιντσες??
εξαλου εαν εισαι μαστορας και θες να την εχεις πιο πολλα χρονια της βαζεις μεσα ενα ανεμιστηρακι να φυσαει τα αποκρυφα καυτα σημεια..!!!

βαζεις ηλεκτρολυτικους μεγαλυτερης αντοχης σε θερμοκρασια και βολτ .
προσεχεις να μη δουλευεις ψηλα κοντραστ και εχεις σουπερ εικονα και σιγουρια για πολλα χρονια.
απαραιτητος ενας σταθεροποιητης τασης που ετσι η αλλιως οι νεες σαβουρες tft κλπ τηλεορασεις που φτιαχνουν το θελουν ετσι η αλλιως.!!

----------


## graphist83

> CRT  μεχιλια .υπαρχει καλητερη αποδωση χρωματων απο μια λυχνια????
> το μονο που εχει μειον ειναι το βαρος και ο ογκος.
> 
> επισκευαζονται και πιο ευκολα αλλα γιατι τοσο μεγαλη σε ιντσες??
> εξαλου εαν εισαι μαστορας και θες να την εχεις πιο πολλα χρονια της βαζεις μεσα ενα ανεμιστηρακι να φυσαει τα αποκρυφα καυτα σημεια..!!!
> 
> βαζεις ηλεκτρολυτικους μεγαλυτερης αντοχης σε θερμοκρασια και βολτ .
> προσεχεις να μη δουλευεις ψηλα κοντραστ και εχεις σουπερ εικονα και σιγουρια για πολλα χρονια.
> απαραιτητος ενας σταθεροποιητης τασης που ετσι η αλλιως οι νεες σαβουρες tft κλπ τηλεορασεις που φτιαχνουν το θελουν ετσι η αλλιως.!!



Εχω την εντυπωση οτι τις εχουμε υπερεκτιμησει. Μπορει στην αρχη που πρωτοβγηκαν τα πρωτα LCD τα CRT να υπερτερουσαν σε χρωματικη παλετα αλλα τα πραγματα δεν ειναι πλεον ετσι.

Καταρχας τα flat panels ειτε lcd ειτε Plasma αποδιδουν γραφικα υψηλης αναλυσης με περισσοτερη ευκρινεια, Μαλιστα πανελς σημερινης τεχνολογιας (LED) εχουν αυξημενο contrast και φωτεινοτητα που τα crt αδυνατουν να προσεγγισουν. Τελος μην ξεχαναμε και το ποσο κουραστικες ηταν.

Μπορω να παραδεχτω οτι οταν αλλαξα το monitor του pc μου απο CRT σε LCD πρωτης γενιας ζηλευα τα χρωματα του Παλιου μου EIZO CRT αλλα οταν προσφατα πηρα ενα νεας τεχνολογιας TFT LCD μπορω να πω οτι δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τιποτα.

Περαν τουτου εργαζομαι σε σχετικο χωρο και μου εχουν μεινει στο μαγαζι CRT 100ΗΖ matchline (κορυφαιες τοτε TV) και δυστηχως μπροστα σε νεες LCD LED δειχνουν ξεπλημενες και σκοτεινες. 

Πλεον τα LCD η  PLASMA για οποιον αγαπα ειναι τα μεσα τα οποια μπορουν να ανταπεξελθουν σε High definition εφαρμογες κτλ

Τωρα στο θεμα LCD η Plasma ειναι θεμα γουστου. To plasma πλησιαζει την συμπεριφορα και τις χροιες του CRT με το πλεονεκτημα της αντιθεσης και της αναλυσης υπερ του Plasma. Στα συν για τα πλασμα ειναι η κινηση και το μαυρο που αποδιδουν καθως και το responce time εν αντιθεση με τα LCD.

Tα LCD απο την αλλη ειναι πιο εντυπωσιακα και περισσοτερο σκληρα στο χρωμα. Τα πανε πολυ καλα στην ευκρινεια ομως απο οτιδηποτε αλλο.

Τελος μια τεχνολογια που τα συνδιαζει ολα ειναι οι LCD LED που δεν υπαρχει στην ψηφοφορια.

----------


## Nemmesis

> CRT μεχιλια .υπαρχει καλητερη αποδωση χρωματων απο μια λυχνια????



χαχα... πως το 'ξερα οτι καποιος θα μιλησει για λυχνιες..
και εγω απο οτι εχω δει οι lcd ειναι καλητερες νομιζω αλλα ηδη μιλησαν αρκετα για αυτο... αυτο που δεν αναφερθηκε ειναι το οικολογικο  :Tongue2:  ποσα υλικα και ποση δουλεια θελει για να γινει η οθονη της crt και ποσο ολη η lcd tv..

----------


## stom

Εχει ενδιαφερον να δει κανεις ποσο γρηγορα εξελιχθηκε μια κατασταση που για χρονια προχωρουσε σε ρυθμο χελωνας.
Συντομα η μεταβαση σε ψηφιακο (και ελπιζω HD) θα σημανει και το τελος των αναλογικων τηλεορασεων, οπως ακριβως οι εγχρωμες σημαιναν το τελος των ασπρομαυρων.
Και δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει τιποτε το "οικολογικο" στην κατασκευη των τηλεορασεων, παλιο ή νεο.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Τελος μια τεχνολογια που τα συνδιαζει ολα ειναι οι LCD LED που δεν υπαρχει στην ψηφοφορια.



+1 
και με τεράστια νούμερα αντίθεσης.

----------


## pet

τι λέτε ρε παιδιά απο πότε οι crt έχουν υψηλή ανάλυση;

----------


## jimk

παιδια εχετε δει hd σε lcd ααλλληηη φαση.εχω εγκαταστηση πολλες lcd hd με ps3 blue ray η εικονα ειναι καταπληκτικη καλλητερη και απο σινεμα!ειδικα η oled!!τετοια ζωντανια δεν εχουν οι crt το μονο κακο ειναι η αναλυση που εχουν τα καναλια ειναι χαμηλη και στην lcd οχι σε ολες ειδικα  σε μεγαλες ιντσες φεντονται σαν na kanoyn Pixels.ενω στι ctr δειχνει αρκετα καλητερα

----------


## electrifier

Συμφωνώ με τους graphist83 και pet και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως είναι δυνατόν εν έτη 2009 να μιλάμε για CRT.

Όγκος, βάρος, κατανάλωση, θερμότητα (σόμπα το καλοκαίρι), διαχεόμενη ακτινοβολία (...) είναι μερικά μόνο από τα φυσικά μειομεκτήματα της CRT. Τα πρώτα χρόνια ήμουν επίσης υπέρμαχος των CRT, αλλά τώρα πια δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα απολύτως ούτε τεχνικά, δεδομένου πως οι TFT-LCD έχουν φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο απεικόνισης.

Οι plasma δεν τα πήγαν καλά στην αγορά και ήδη κάποια εταιρεία σταματάει την παραγωγή λόγω ζημίας που υπέστη (γνωστή, δε θυμάμαι όνομα).

TFT-LCD FTW  :Smile:

----------

